# Ebay problem



## MinaForce (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem problem helfen.

Ich habe im november bei ebay Sachen versteigert und ich musste ebay Gebühren zahlen,für das Einstellen des Artikels und die Verkaufsprovision.
Ebay hatte mir zuvor immer das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht.Ich war mir auch sicher das ich genug Geld auf dem Konto habe,doch dies war nicht so.
Ebay versuchte 3 mal Geld abzuheben, doch mein Konto war nicht gedeckt.
Meine Mutter hatte nach dem 3.Mal Geld auf mein Konto überwiesen,in dem Glauben,dass ebay das Geld nun endlich bekommt.Doch gestern bekam ich eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt.Jetzt wurden aus den 36 euro 101 euro  .Ich traute meinen Augen nicht, ich hatte schon gedacht die Sache sei erledigt und jetzt das.
So, Ich bin erst 15 Jahre und deshalb eingeschränkt Geschäftsfähig.Bei der Anmeldung bei Ebay hatte ich ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben.
Muss ich diese Gebühren zahlen?
Ich bin total aufgewühlt:cry: 
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2007)

*AW: Ebay problem*

Hallo,

2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Du gibst an das du gelogen hast was das Alter betrifft,
musst dann wahrscheinlich nicht zahlen und fliegst bei Ebay raus,
allerdings kann das noch ne Menge Ärger nach sich ziehen...

2. Ja du zahlst!
Immerhin ist es dein Verschulden, du hast das Geld nicht gezahlt. Es muss dir doch aufgefallen sein, dass das Geld nicht abgebucht worden ist.
Und du hast dich nicht bei Ebay gemeldet, wegen des Geldes.

Ich würde dir zu 2. raten, das bringt am wenigsten Ärger!
Sieh es so, dass du Lehrgeld für deine Dummheit zahlst.


----------



## conair2004 (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Ebay problem*

Die Anwaltsgebühren sind zwar ärgerlich, aber gerechtfertigt. Laut AGB muss dein Konto gedeckt sein, ansonsten kommen Säumnisgebühren dazu. Ob man natürlich gleich ein Anwaltsbüro einschalten muss, ist die andere Frage.


----------

